# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Crear una biblioteca en el foro??

## 3_de_diamantes

Supongo que la mayoria de los habituales hemos leido, los post.its de ignoto en los que recomienda

-Esto es magia.
-La prestidigitación al alcance de todos. y
-Cartomagia fundamental.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=1306

Además Xavi-Z, lo complemento con los de Roberto Giobbi, y 3 de Cartomagia de alto nivel.

También incluyó 3 libros de Teoria, que com él dice, nunca debe faltar.

Entiendo que los libros expuestos sean basicamente de Cartomagia. Pero que hay de los mentalistas que se van a dormir con el 13 Escalones de Corinda. Los "Close-Uppers" que se van a dormir con el Bobo, el Ferragut, monedas monedas y .. monedas ...

Supongo que pocos son los que quieren aprender escapismo y grandes ilusiones ... pero seguro que hay material, que tambien merece ser comentado.

Hay libros que tocan todos los temas, como el Page. O libros que he oido hablar pero que no se muy bien de que tratan ...

En tiendamagia hay cerca de 100 libros solo en español, no digo que todos vayan a ser "imprescindibles", pero si que propongo crear una nueva sección para el foro, una Biblioteca.

Explicar que podemos encontrar en cada libro, por ejemplo "Que hay en el GEC 4 y 5, que no este en el Canuto? Valen la pena?"

Se podria hacer como en "Lo mejor y lo peor", que la gente aporte un poco de los libros que tiene (Inetemos no repetirnos), precio, de que va, nota que le ponemos, etc etc. O coger un poco las definiciones le esos libros imprescindibles que vienen en magiapotagia...

Como iriamos de participación en esto?? Hariamos seguro un foro mucho mejor! En definitiva Mariano es quien tiene la última palabra.

Un abrazo!

----------


## Xavi-Z

Me parece una idea estupenda organizar una "Biblioteca Mágica" compuesta de criticas extrendidas de los libros que tenemos. Yo podría aportar una comparativa entre el libro de Vicente Canuto y los dos primeros tomos del GEC (el segundo volumen me ha llegado esta semana). Si prospera la idea me pongo con ello.

Saludos.  :Wink:

----------


## nAcHo99

Una gran idea la de 3 de diamantes, seria perfecto preparar una biblioteca en el foro en la que debatir sobre los libros , criticas votos... etc
A ver si sale esta idea y todos esta de acuerdo.
Un Saludo Nacho

----------


## YaGo

> Me parece una idea estupenda organizar una "Biblioteca Mágica" compuesta de criticas extrendidas de los libros que tenemos. Yo podría aportar una comparativa entre el libro de Vicente Canuto y los dos primeros tomos del GEC (el segundo volumen me ha llegado esta semana). Si prospera la idea me pongo con ello.
> 
> Saludos.


¡El Cartomagia Fundamental me lo quedo yo!  :D  
Si Xavi-Z me deja, me apunto ése y el libro de Ascanio tomo 1, aunque el de Ascanio no me lo he terminado todavía.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Vale YaGo pos pa ti  :( 

Me quedo con los dos primeros tomos de GEC

----------


## MANU_222

Muy buena idea la de 3 de diamantes, sería mucho mejor para el foro y para aquellos que querramos saber un poco mas de libros.
Me encantaria que se haga, estaría bueno,como digo 3 de diamantes,de todas formas mariano es el que tiene la ultima palabra.
Un saludo mágiko!

----------


## Miguel S.

A mi me parece una buena idea pero creo que yo demomento no puedo aportar mcho que aun soy un pricipianrte sorry pero me parece una excelentisima idea

----------


## YaGo

> Vale YaGo pos pa ti  :( 
> 
> Me quedo con los dos primeros tomos de GEC


Jajajaja, No hombre, si lo quieres para tí, hecho. Yo lo decía porque el Cartomagia Fundamental es el que tengo más trabajado y sé que hay en él.

El de Ascanio me lo estoy leyendo, pero quizá no sepa hacer un buen "resumen" del libro.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Se que se esta trabajando en ese nuevo proyecto que comentó Mariano, es una especie de revista sobre temas mágicos ¿no?, quizás hay se podría incluir una sección de bibliografía mágica donde se comentasen libros en profundidad. Como el movimiento se demuestra andando pues podríamos empezar con los resumenes y aunque no se incluyan finalmente en el foro pueden servir para esta revista en la que se está trabajando. No se como irá el proyecto...

Yago, el CF te lo dejo a tí que llevas más tiempo con él y controlas más. Tampoco nos vamos a pelear je je. Yo me pondré con el del GEC tomo 1 y 2, aunque el segundo lo tengo muy verde todavía. Cuando lo tenga lo posteo aquí mismo. 

Saludos  :Wink:

----------


## YaGo

Ok, me apunto el CF (la abreviatura esta me viene de perlas, estaba cansado de llamarlo Cartomagia Fundamental, porque "Canuto" no me gusta)

A ver si saco un ratillo este puente y empiezo a hacer el análisis pormenorizado del libro.(joe, que técnico   :Lol:  )

----------


## YaGo

Bueno, aquí os dejo el resumen (con índice incluído) del Cartomagia Fundamental, con todos los contenidos y comentarios de los juegos. Han pasado ya tres meses, pero yo seguía teniendo esto en mente. No soy un "bumping" de esos. Esto estaba pendiente.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

El libro comienza con el pertinente prólogo de Juan Tamariz y una breve introducción en la que se habla de la magia y de su valor y de cómo está estructurado el libro: Técnicas explicadas y juegos para su aplicación.

- DEDICATORIA
- AGRADECIMIENTOS
- PRÓLOGO
- INTRODUCCIÓN

El libro consta de dos partes. La primera alberga los principios básicos de la magia con cartas

PRIMERA PARTE: PRINCIPIOS BÁSICOS

CAPÍTULO 1: LA PRESENTACIÓN EN LA MAGIA
- LOCALIZACIÓN DE UNA CARTA ELEGIDA
1. ESCONDER EL SECRETO
2. HACER INTERESANTE EL EXPERIMENTO
A) LAS HUELLAS DACTILARES
B) USTED NO SABE MENTIR
C) APUESTA
D) OTROS

- JUEGOS
DOBLE PREDICCIÓN
VUELVO DOS Y CORTO
COINCIDENCIA PARA DOS ESPECTADORES
VUELTA DENTRO DEL ESTUCHE

En el primer capítulo del libro se expone el principio de la carta guía y algunos ejemplos para aplicar esta sutileza. También se explica algo de teoría referente a la presentación y los "juramentos" del mago (no sabía como llamarlo).

CAPÍTULO 2: MANEJOS BÁSICOS

- CÓMO SUJETAR LA BARAJA
A. CON LA MANO IZQUIERDA
a) POSTURA GAULTIER
b) MECHANIC'S GRIP
B. CON LA MANO DERECHA
a) A LA BIDDLE
b) A LA MEZCLA HINDÚ
- MEZCLAS AUTÉNTICAS
1. MEZCLA EN LAS MANOS, POR ARRASTRE
2. MEZCLA POR HOJEO EN LA MESA O A LA AMERICANA
3. MEZCLA HINDÚ
- EXTENSIONES
- LOS ABANICOS DE CARTAS
1. POR DEDO REGULADOR
2. POR ELASTICIDAD

- JUEGOS
LA CUENTA ATRÁS
FUERA DEL UNIVERSO
DOBLE ADIVINACIÓN

En este segundo capítulo se exponen los manejos básicos para tener elegancia y soltura a la hora de realizar ciertas maniobras indispensables para una buena actuación. Son la base que ningún mago debería desconocer. Cabe destacar el juego "Fuera del Universo", por tratarse de un juego sencillísimo de ejecución y de fortísimo efecto.
Indispensable este capítulo para pasar a los siguientes.

CAPÍTULO 3: CONTROLES Y VISTAZOS

- LA SEPARACIÓN
- MEZCLAS FALSAS PARCIALES: POR ARRASTRE
1. CONSERVAR LA CARTA INFERIOR
2. PASAR LA SUP-1 A INF-1
3. PASAR LA INF-1 A SUP-1
4. CONSERVAR LA SUP-1 EN SU LUGAR
5. CONSERVAR LA INF-1 Y LA SUP-1 EN SUS RESPECTIVOS LUGARES
6. CONSERVAR UN PAQUETE EN LA PARTE SUPERIOR
7. CONSERVAR UN PAQUETE INFERIOR
- MEZCLAS FALSAS PARCIALES: POR HOJEO
1. PARA CONSERVAR UN GRUPO INFERIOR
2. PARA CONSERVAR UN GRUPO SUPERIOR
- VISTAZOS
VISTAZOS DE LA CARTA DE DEBAJO
1. POR INCLINACIÓN DE LA BARAJA
2. AL CUADRAR Y GIRAR
VISTAZOS DE LA CARTA DE ENCIMA
1. POR MEZCLA HINDÚ
VISTAZOS DE UNA CARTA DE EN MEDIO

- JUEGOS
TRIPLE COINCIDENCIA
JUGADA DOBLE
EL DOBLE CERO
EL RITUAL DEL FULL

El capítulo tercero contiene ya manipulaciones en su sentido más exacto. Aquí se enseñan las manipulaciones básicas (mezclas por ahora) para controlar cartas y mantenerlas controladas de diferentes maneras y la Separación, o "Break" en inglés.Todas las manipulaciones aquí expuestas son indispensables para la mayoría de los juegos, por no decir todos. También se hace referencia a los "vistazos", aunque muy por encima. En capítulos posteriores se verán más vistazos y controles. De los juegos no puedo deciros nada porque no los he hecho.

CAPÍTULO 4: CONTROLES, 2ª PARTE

- CORTES AUTÉNTICOS
1. CORTE CON EL ÍNDICE DERECHO
2. CORTE MANO-MESA
3. CORTE DE CHARLIER
- CORTES FALSOS
1. CON EL ÍNDICE DERECHO
2. CORTE MANO-MESA (ILUSORIO)
3. CORTE MÚLTIPLE MANO-MESA
4. CORTE MÚLTIPLE DE VERNON EN MESA
- MEZCLAS FALSAS TOTALES
1. MEZCLA FALSA TOTAL POR ARRASTRE
2. MEZCLA SIMULADA: POR FALSA IMBRICACIÓN
3. MEZCLA DE CHARLIER (MEZCLA FALSA TOTAL)

- JUEGOS
INEXPLICABLE
ADIVINACIÓN CONSTANTE Y DESCONCERTANTE
EL ESPEJO DEL PENSAMIENTO

Este capítulo es la continuación natural del anterior. Se exponen con todo detalle diferentes controles básicos. En este tema entran las mezclas falsas y los cortes, tanto reales como falsos. Los juegos, más de lo mismo, no sé qué tal son porque no los he presentado, pero seguro que son buenos. 

CAPÍTULO 5: CONTROLES, 3ª PARTE, Y LA CARTA CORRIDA

- CONTROLES DE UNA CARTA ELEGIDA
1. CONTROL POR DOBLE O TRIPLE CORTE POR DEBAJO
A) DOBLE O TRIPLE CORTE PARA BAJAR CARTAS
B) TRIPLE CORTE PARA SUBIR CARTAS
2. CONTROL POR MÚLTIPLES CORTES SOBRE LA MESA
3. CONTROL POR MEZCLA POR ARRASTRE
4. CONTROL MEDIANTE LA MEZCLA HINDÚ
5. CONTROL POR DOBLE VOLTEO DE PAQUETES
6. UNA SALIDA INTERNA AUTOMÁTICA
- EL CONTROL VERBAL
1. ELECCIÓN ENTRE DOS OBJETOS
2. PARA TRES OBJETOS
3. PARA CUATRO OBJETOS
- LA CARTA CORRIDA

- JUEGOS
APARICIÓN DE ASES Y REYES
CUALQUIER JUGADA A PETICIÓN
REVOLTIJO
DOS TRANSFORMACIONES

El capítulo quinto contiene las técnicas para controlar a sup o inf cartas devueltas por un espectador al mazo. También se detalla una sutileza psicológica para "forzar" al espectador para que elija entre varios objetos dispuestos sobre la mesa (en nuestro caso, cartas). Los juegos que se podrían destacar de este tema son el "Revoltijo" (una versión fácil del Triunfo de Vernon) y Aparición de Ases y Reyes. Dos buenos juegos sin duda.


CAPÍTULO 6: EL DOBLE VOLTEO 1ª PARTE
- CONTAR CARTAS EN SECRETO
1. POR EXTENSIÓN DE LA BARAJA
2. CON EL PULGAR DERECHO
3. CON EL PULGAR IZQUIERDO
- EL DOBLE VOLTEO
1. MÉTODO PRIMERO
2. MÉTODO SEGUNDO
3. MÉTODO TERCERO
- SUGERENCIAS DE MANEJO DE LA CARTA DOBLE

- JUEGOS
MEMORIA FOTOGRÁFICA
TRANSPOSICIÓN
DOS ROJAS Y DOS NEGRAS
CUATRO ASES AL CORTE DEL ESPECTADOR
ASES ASCENSOR

En este capítulo se explica una de las armas más potentes de la magia moderna. El Doble Volteo es explicado aquí con detalle, aunque se verá también en un tema posterior. Incluye también aspectos a tener en cuenta a la hora de manejar la carta doble. Los juegos, todos buenos. Los que más he hecho yo han sido "Dos rojas y dos negras", "Ases Ascensor" "Ases al corte del espectador".

CAPÍTULO 7: EL FORZAJE

- FORZAJES QUE NO REQUIEREN HABILIDAD
1. VOLTEO DOS VECES DE PAQUETE
2. FORZAJE NUMÉRICO, DEL 10 AL 20
3. EL FORZAJE POR MEZCLA HINDÚ
4. POR CORTE EN CRUZ
- FORZAJES QUE REQUIEREN HABILIDAD
1. EL FORZAJE CLÁSICO
2. DEJANDO CAER PAQUETES Y "¡ALTO!"
3. POR HOJEO FRONTAL Y "¡ALTO!"
4. BAJO EL ABANICO

- JUEGOS
EL DETECTOR DE MENTIRAS
LA DAMA QUE SE RUBORIZA
PREDICCIÓN EN CHINO
RECORDANDO A MALINI

Tema siete, forzaje. Herramienta indispensable para muchos juegos, y tremendamente útil. Se explican diferentes formas de forzar al espectador a elegir la carta que nosotros ya conocemos con anterioridad, con o sin habilidad. Se dan detalles psicológicos para forzar (actitud, seguridad, etc). Si queremos completar la teoría sobre la psicología del forzaje podemos apoyarnos en la Gran Escuela Cartomágica Vol2. (Y en más libros que no tengo vaya). De los juegos, qué decir, "La dama que se ruboriza" es un juego efectivo al 100%.

CAPÍTULO 8: EL EMPALME

- UBICACIÓN DE LA CARTA EN LA PALMA
- EMPALME EN LA MANO DERECHA DE LA CARTA DE ENCIMA
1. CON LAS DOS MANOS
2. CON UNA MANO
- CÓMO ESTAR CON UNA CARTA EMPALMADA
- CÓMO DEPOSITAR LA CARTA EMPALMADA SOBRE LA BARAJA
1. CON LA BARAJA EN LA MESA
2. CON LA BARAJA EN LA MANO
- EMPALME EN LA MANO DERECHA DE VARIAS CARTAS

- JUEGOS
CARTA AL NÚMERO, EN EL BOLSILLO
A) MÉTODO 1
B) MÉTODO 2
LA CARTA SOBRE LA SILLA
LA CARTA A TRAVÉS DE LA MESA
LA CARTA A TRAVÉS DEL PAÑUELO
EL MAGO CONTRA EL TAHÚR

Entramos ya en materia con el empalme. Se explican (y muy bien) diferentes maneras de empalmar cartas, pero solo de la parte de arriba de la baraja, ya que de abajo se explicará en otro tema. Hay una parte dedicada a la psicología del empalme (para más referencias, leer "La Magia de Ascanio Vol1", concretamente su conferencia dedicada al empalme). Los juegos son excelentes, destacando el "Mago contra el Tahúr".
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
La segunda parte del libro se denomina "Técnicas Avanzadas". Ciertamente las manipulaciones contenidas en esa segunda parte son más complejas, pero tampoco mucho más salvo excepciones (como el empalme del centro).

SEGUNDA PARTE: TÉCNICAS AVANZADAS
UN POCO DE TEORÍA

- LA MISDIRECTION
1. MISDIRECTION FÍSICA
2. MISDIRECTION PSICOLÓGICA
- RECALCAR LA SITUACIÓN INICIAL

Inicialmente se dan princpios teóricos para hacer magia en general. Es un simple esquema, más que resumen de la teoría mágica. Es indispensable llegados a este punto de estudio adquirir "La Magia de Ascanio Vol1" para poder estudiar con todo detalle toda la teoría mágica. Evidentemente, hay que tener dominada o casi dominada toda la materia ya vista anteriormente.

CAPÍTULO 9: FANTASÍAS CON LAS CARTAS, FLORITURAS

- LA MEZCLA EN CASCADA
- LA MEZCLA A UNA MANO
- ABANICOS DE CARTAS CON UNA SOLA MANO
- EL ACORDEÓN
- LA CASCADA
- LA CARTA "BOOMERANG"
- TRES CONTROLES DE CARTAS:
1. CONTROL POR ACORDEÓN
2. CONTROL EN EL ABANICO
3. CONTROL EN EL ABANICO CON SALIDA INTERNA

El tema nueve es una recopilación de florituras varias de diferente dificultad. Éste no es un tema imprescindible para la realización de la magia con cartas, pero siempre queda elegante tener una de estas manipulaciones en la manga.

CAPÍTULO 10: EL MANEJO DE LA CARTA DOBLE

- LA PINZA DE TRES
- VOLTEO SOBRE LA BARAJA "COMO UN LIBRO"
- DOBLE VOLTEO ENGANCHADO CON EL ÍNDICE
- DOBLE VOLTEO CON CHASQUIDO
- EL CAMBIO AL "ADD-ON" DE BRAUE

- JUEGOS
LA REUNIÓN DE LOS CUATRO ASES
CUATRO ASES AL CORTE DEL ESPECTADOR-2
TRIPLE CAMBIO

En el tema diez se ve con más detalle el manejo de la carta doble y una manipulación llamada "Add-on" de Braue (Añadido de Braue) que es muy útil en determinados juegos. Entre los juegos de este capítulo cabe destacar la "Reunión de los cuatro Ases". Juego clásico de bonito efecto.

CAPÍTULO 11: CARTAS VUELTAS Y MÁS VISTAZOS

- CARTAS VUELTAS
1. CON DOBLE LEVANTAMIENTO: VOLVER LA SUP-1
2. CON DOBLE LEVANTAMIENTO: VOLVER LA SUP-2
3. POR DOBLE VOLTEO DE PAQUETES: VOLVER LA SUP-1
4. POR DOBLE VOLTEO DE PAQUETES: VOLVER UNA DE EN MEDIO
5. LARREVERSE
- VISTAZOS DE LA CARTA DE ENCIMA
1. POR PRESIÓN DEL ÍNDICE
2. POR HOJEO DEL PULGAR DERECHO
- VISTAZOS DE LA CARTA DE EN MEDIO
1. POR SEPARACIÓN DEL MEÑIQUE Y VOLTEO
- CONTROL POR VISTAZO DEL ESPECTADOR: EL "PEEK"

- JUEGOS
APARICIÓN FANTASMA
ASES Y TRIUNFO
DOBLE VUELTA CON SORPRESA
CARTA VUELTA AL NÚMERO NOMBRADO
ASES ESPECTACULARES

El capítulo once es quizás el menos importante (desde mi punto de vista) cosa que no significa que no deba ser estudiado. En él se tratan técnicas para volver cartas en medio de la baraja y diferentes vistazos para posibles fallos de forzajes, etc. Los juegos, muy buenos. De este tema se podría sacar uno de los mejores juegos del libro desde mi punto de vista: "Ases espectaculares". Cabe destacar también "Ases y triunfo". Otro juego que ha causado gran impresión cuando lo he hecho.

CAPÍTULO 12: LAS CUENTAS FALSAS, 1ª PARTE

- LA CUENTA BUCLE
- LA CUENTA POR EMPUJE
- EL CULEBREO
1. HORIZONTAL
2. VERTICAL
- FLUSTRATION COUNT

- JUEGOS
NO PUEDE SER ÉSA
ASCENSOR CON TRES CARTAS
MINI AGUA Y ACEITE
GIRANDO 1-2-3-4, CON SORPRESA

Tema doce. Empezamos con la "magia de moda". Las cuentas son las técnicas de moda actualmente en la magia con cartas. En este tema se explican diferentes tipos de cuentas, aunque la principal puede que sea la cuenta bucle y la cuenta por empuje (Push-off). Se explica el Cuelebreo de Ascanio de manera un poco confusa. Los juegos, puedo asegurar que son todos buenos, ya que he presentado todos. "No puede ser esa" y "Mini agua y aceite" son de los juegos más fuertes hasta ahora vistos.

CAPÍTULO 13: LAS CUENTAS FALSAS, 2ª PARTE

- LA CUENTA ELMSLEY
- VOLTEO ANGULAR DE FRED KAPS
- LA CUENTA JORDAN
- LA CUENTA BIDDLE
- LA CUENTA HAMMAN

- JUEGOS
CONCURSO DE BELLEZA
VIAJES DE DAMAS UNA A UNA
VIAJE INSOSPECHADO
AGUA, ACEITE Y... DAMAS
DE PAQUETE A PAQUETE

El tema trece es la continuación del doce. En él se completan las explicaciones de las diferentes cuentas. También se explica el volteo angular de Fred Kaps: Sutileza para mostrar las caras de las cartas depspués de una cuenta emsley sin que se vean realmente. De los juegos, solo he hecho "Viaje de Damas una a una" (Conocido también como Jazz Aces), "Viaje Insospechado" y "Agua, aceite y... Damas". Los tres juegos son muy buenos. "De Paquete a Paquete" es un clásico de la magia con cartas que Tamariz suele hacer en sus actuaciones.


Los siguientes capítulos ya son técnicamente complejos, ya sea por técnica propiamente dicha o por dificultad de ejecución en cuanto a timming y misdirection.


CAPÍTULO 14: EMPALMES EN LA MANO IZQUIERDA Y OTROS

- EMPALMES DE CARTAS DE DEBAJO EN LA MANO IZQUIERDA
1. EMPALME CON DESPLAZAMIENTO PREVIO EN DIAGONAL
2. MÉTODO DE ERDNASE PARA UNA O VARIAS CARTAS
3. EL EMPALME DEL TAHÚR PARA LA CARTA DE DEBAJO
- EMPALME DEL CENTRO: EL DESLIZAMIENTO LATERAL

- JUEGOS
VUELO DE ASES
VIAJE HACIA EL ESTUCHE
LA TRASLACIÓN DE CARTAS

Empalmes de la mano izquierda, o lo que es lo mismo, empalmes de abajo (para los que seamos diestros claro) y otros (el ya comentado empalme del centro). Estas manipulaciones son de las más complejas (por lo menos para mí) de todo el libro. Se detallan diferentes empalmes de abajo. Si tenemos estos empalmes controlados, no nos harán falta más (por lo menos de inf). Ni qué decir tiene que los juegos son de lo mejorcito del libro. "Vuelo de Ases" es una maravilla de unca complejidad alta, pero que merece la pena.

CAPÍTULO 15: EL ENFILE

- EL ENFILE POR ENCIMA
- EL ENFILE POR DEBAJO

- JUEGOS
ILUSIÓN ÓPTICA
SINTONÍA MENTAL Y SORPRESA
EL ERROR SUBSANADO

El rey de los cambios. Una de las manipulaciones más importantes de la cartomagia se explica en este capítulo. Los enfiles descritos son pocos (solo dos) pero que son suficientes para empezar. Si queremos más referencias sobre el enfile sobre todo teóricas, se puede consultar la GEC2 (y, repito, más libros que no tengo). Los juegos que aparecen son básicamente para perderle el miedo al enfile, aunque no por eso, son sencillos.

CAPÍTULO 16: APARICIONES DE CARTAS Y PINTAJES

- APARICIONES DE CARTAS
1. LANZAMIENTO DEL PAQUETE INFERIOR A DISTANCIA
2. APRETANDO EL PULSO
3. APARICIÓN UNO, DOS, TRES
4. POR VOLTEO DE PAQUETES
5. APARICIÓN DESLIZANTE
6. CORTE ROTATIVO DE LEIPZIG
A) PRIMERA VERSIÓN
B) SEGUNDA VERSIÓN
7. POR CORTE O SALTO CHARLIER
8. POP-UP DE PIET FORTON
9. POP-UP SIN CARTA VUELTA
- PINTAJES
MÉTODO 1
MÉTODO 2
MÉTODO 3
- CONTROL MÚLTIPLE DE D. VERNON

- JUEGOS
SERIES DE APARICIONES DE ASES
CONTROL DE ASES

El capítulo dieciseis está dedicado a las "pijaditas" de la magia con cartas: Apariciones y Pintajes. Por supuesto, no son técnicas indispensables, aunque siempre es bueno saber hacer algunas. En general son descripciones breves de métodos sencillo. También se explica en este capítulo el Control Múltiple de Vernon: Método para controlar varias cartas perdidas por la baraja a la vez. Los juegos no están mal, aunque no son de los más potentes del libro.

CAPÍTULO 17: CARTAS Y BARAJAS TRUCADAS

1. CARTAS DE DOBLE CARA
2. CARTAS DE DOBLE DORSO
3. CARTAS TRATADAS CON ANTIDERRAPANTE
4. LA BARAJA INVISIBLE
5. LA BARAJA BISELADA
6. LA BARAJA RADIO
7. LA BARAJA MENE TEKEL
8. LAS BARAJAS ORDENADAS
A) ORDENACIÓN SI STEBBINS
B) LA BARAJA MNEMÓNICA
a) EL SISTEMA NIKOLA
b) LA BARAJA MNEMÓNICA DE TAMARIZ
- LA CARTA CON LA ESQUINA CORTADA
- LA ESQUINA DOBLADA

- JUEGOS
ADIVINACIÓN IMPOSIBLE
¿DÓNDE ESTÁN LOS ASES?
LA AGENDA MÁGICA
EN EL BOLSILLO

El capítulo diecisiete está dedicado a descripciones de los diferentes tipos de barajas y ordenaciones que existen, así como técnicas tales como la esquina doblada o "trucos" como la carta con la esquina cortada. Es un capítulo breve que sinceramente, solamente he leído un par de veces (El libro he debido leérmelo unas 5 o así)

CAPÍTULO 18: LA SESIÓN DE MAGIA

- LOS NERVIOS ANTE LA ACTUACIÓN
- CÓMO CONFECCIONAR UNA ACTUACIÓN
- LAS RUTINAS
- EL VIRUS INFORMÁTICO

Por último, el capítulo dieciocho es un tema teórico básicamente, en el que se habla de diversos temas (nervios, construcción de una rutina, un programa y una actuación, y psicología general) y una rutina llamada "Virus Informático", que, según parece, es muy buena.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CONCLUSIONES:

En general el libro está muy bien escrito. Las explicaciones son claras la mayoría de las veces, salvo algún juego automático del principio del libro y alguna explicación de alguna técnica. Es, digamos, el libro de moda para empezar con la magia con cartas. Si se tiene controlado el libro casi en su totalidad se pueden realizar casi todos los efectos con cartas que hay, pero faltan explicaciones de técnicas "básicas" tales como el Salto, y más explicaciones de otras técnicas como el enfile o los empalmes. En cuanto a contenido teórico, está muy incompleto. Es indispensable conseguir un libro a la par de éste en el que se hable de teoría mágica, si no se va a adquirir nada más que éste para aprender técnicas. Yo tengo la "Magia de Ascanio Vol1" y el "GEC2". En ambos la teoría abunda. Los juegos que trae el libro son todos efectos muy buenos, de magos ilustres, tales como Tamariz, Vernon, Marlo... Hay juegos muy, muy fuertes en este libro.

En cuanto al formato del libro, no dispone de dibujos sino de fotografías, que a pesar de lo que mucha gente pueda pensar, son perfectamente claras. Yo personalmente, las prefiero a los dibujos de la GEC.

El libro es fácil de abrir, y se mantiene abierto cuando ya le has dado un poco de "tralla".

En definitiva, un libro que a pesar de básico, es más que completo y nos permitirá avanzar mucho y muy rápido durante el primer año de nuestra andadura mágica con las cartas. Indispensable para iniciarse en la cartomagia técnica.

NOTA:Las alternativas a este volumen son GEC1 y GEC2, y posiblemente GEC3 también (los tres juntitos claro). Son mucho más caros (comprando los tres) pero vienen más técnicas (según dicen, a mí no me lo parece) mejor explicadas y más detalladas. Yo optaría por éste.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Después del rollo este, que no creo que nadie se haya leído, espero que los que se comprometieron le den caña a este asunto. De todas maneras, este resumen está bastante incompleto. Lo mejoraré con el tiempo.

----------


## ossiris

Dios mio!!!!!! creo que me arrepiento de haberlo comprado si sabia esperaba a que lo publiquen aca, jajajaja que detalle por dios.

YAGO, SOS UN CRACK MAN

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yago te lo has currado como nadie!! Tu post merece un tema nuevo a parte. Eres un genio!! (A parte que se lo va leer más gente).

Sinceramente ya pensaba que el tema de la biblioteca se estaba perdiendo. Me has sorprendido gratamente!!

PD: Teniendo a Yago, el Canuto no necesita más publicidad!

----------


## to

Yo pudiera hacer el "esto es magia" pero si alguin de mas nivel que yo desea hacerlo se lo dejo   :Wink:  

Saludos

----------


## Dramagic

Yago, pasale el resumen a Laura para que lo publique en la web, jajajaja. Te lo has currado!!!!

----------


## Felipe

Por ponerle una pega, que no es imputable a Yago ni por supuesto a Vicente Canuto sino a la editorial, no me parece bien el tipo papel. Es muy satinado (reflejos) y no permite bien hacer anotaciones y a mí me gusta escribir en los libros, sobre todo en los que son técnicos.

Quizás en este libro de Vicente Canuto se puede escribir algo, pero en la serie Roberto Light y en los últimos que ha sacado (los de Vernon y Slydini) no hay quien escriba con un lápiz. Unos de los libros de la serie Light que tengo es de una edición anterior y el papel es diferente pero el papel de los otros dos no me gusta nada.

De todas formas, felicidades Yago.

----------


## YaGo

Joe, ¡vaya éxito!   :Oops:  

Y eso que he dicho que el resumen este está regular. Cuando ponga el bueno verás... :roll: 

Ahora toca esperar los otros resúmenes.

Muchas gracias.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Joe YaGo, si señor. Eres un fenomeno. 

Bueno donde están los resumenes del resto de personas que se comprometieron....

¡Leches! si yo también dije algo...  :Oops:  ... A ver si la semana q viene tengo tiempo...

Enhorabuena Yago.

----------


## to

> Bueno donde están los resumenes del resto de personas que se comprometieron....


Yo dije que puedo hacerlo (Esto es Magia) pero no lo voy a poder tener muy pronto (el resumen).
Sepan disculpar.

Slaudos

----------


## Gandalf

Yo ya he comenzado a hacer el primer libro de Annemann. Lo cuelgo en breve

----------


## YaGo

Bien, bien, esto se anima...

Yo voy a ir preparando ya el de "La Magia de Ascanio", aunque ése tiene tela claro. Tardaré "un poco más" que con el Cartomagia Fundamental   :Lol:  

No en serio, me pongo manos a la obra, y además mejoro el del CF.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Gracias Yago por compartir con nosotros tu excelente trabajo y gracias a todos los que se ofrecieron también a seguir con esta idea. Un abrazo

----------


## Nacho Conde

Yo puedo intentar hacer el resumen de la belleza del asombro de Rene Lavand, pero si lo quiere alguien lo hago de otro libro

----------


## Gandalf

> No en serio, me pongo manos a la obra, y además mejoro el del CF.


Yago, no mejores nada que no hay premio y me obligas a mi a currar muuuuuucho.

 :D

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Una preguntina, donde se encuentran o van a encontrar todos eso resumenes?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Se leen el libro, y lo hacen handmade ... una acción muy altruista.   :Wink:  

Son unos cracks!

----------


## ossiris

> Una preguntina, donde se encuentran o van a encontrar todos eso resumenes?


Creo que Alejandro se refiere a si los van a agrupar ordenar y publicar todos juntos en alguna parte de este foro o de la galaxia.

Y a mi tambien me gustaria saberlo.

----------


## to

> Iniciado por Alejandro Diaz
> 
> Una preguntina, donde se encuentran o van a encontrar todos eso resumenes?
> 
> 
> Creo que Alejandro se refiere a si los van a agrupar ordenar y publicar todos juntos en alguna parte de este foro o de la galaxia.
> 
> Y a mi tambien me gustaria saberlo.


Yo diria que por cada resumen se haga un post-it  ¿donde? ja no se tal vez una seccion exclusiva.
Claro que es dificil mantener una seccion mas pero en fin, no se
Saludos

----------


## Xavi-Z

Yo crearía un Post-it en Discusión General sobre Ilusionismo llamado Biblioteca que podría ir actualizando con todos los analisis que se subieran.

Es decir, los analisis como el de Yago se postean aquí y los movería al hilo fijo Biblioteca. Es una opción.

----------


## Xavi-Z

He creado un post-it en Discusion general sobre ilusionismo que se irá actualizando con los analisis que se pongan aquí.

A ver, a comprometerse.... De los libros que tengo podría resumir: Cartomagia Fácil de Florensa, GEC 1 y 2 de Giobbi, Joyas de Cartomagia de Florensa, La Magia con cartas de LePaul o el FP del Gran Henry.

Prepararé alguno de estos y lo subo proximamente.

----------


## YaGo

> He creado un post-it en Discusion general sobre ilusionismo que se irá actualizando con los analisis que se pongan aquí.
> 
> A ver, a comprometerse.... De los libros que tengo podría resumir: Cartomagia Fácil de Florensa, GEC 1 y 2 de Giobbi, Joyas de Cartomagia de Florensa, La Magia con cartas de LePaul o el FP del Gran Henry.
> 
> Prepararé alguno de estos y lo subo proximamente.


Mmmm, yo creo que quizá estaría bien que hicieras el del FP, más que nada para que no sea todo cartomagia. Los Cartomagia Fácil de Florensa son sencillos, si me los dejas los hago yo en un rato este finde, que además hace tiempo que no les hecho una ojeada. El resto para tí   :Wink:  . El de Ascanio me va a llevar tiempo, pero ya estoy en ello. ¡Venga que esto está en marcha!

----------


## Echarro

Genial resumen Yago, muy acertados los comentarios sobre los juegos.

saludos  :Wink1:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Yo me pido la Mnemónica de Tamariz, el 52 amantes... através del espejo de Carroll... el Revelaciones de Vernon-Erdnase, el Expert Card Technique, la GEC, el estrellas de la magia... los 3 de Ascanio..., la magia pensada de Riobóo...

Asignadme los que querais y me pongo con ello.

Un saludo!

----------


## YaGo

> Yo me pido la Mnemónica de Tamariz, el 52 amantes... através del espejo de Carroll... el Revelaciones de Vernon-Erdnase, el Expert Card Technique, la GEC, el estrellas de la magia... los 3 de Ascanio..., la magia pensada de Riobóo...
> 
> Asignadme los que querais y me pongo con ello.
> 
> Un saludo!


Tío tío, eso es curro, te lo digo porque a mí me llevó algo hacer el del Cartomagia Fundamental. Creo que si empiezas con el 52 amantes, yo al menos te lo voy a agradecer  :D

----------


## Xavi-Z

Yo me pongo con el FP del Gran Henry pero despues del festival que no tengo ahora mucho tiempo que digamos...  :Wink:

----------


## magic-carlos

Yo si quereis hago el GEC (aunque sea los primeros tomos. No se si serán mucho los 5). Lo que pasa es que eso lo haré a partir de mediados de junio. Antes no tengo tiempo. Si para entonces no está hecho me comprometo.

Un saludo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

> Yo me pido la Mnemónica de Tamariz, el 52 amantes... através del espejo de Carroll... el Revelaciones de Vernon-Erdnase, el Expert Card Technique, la GEC, el estrellas de la magia... los 3 de Ascanio..., la magia pensada de Riobóo...
> 
> Asignadme los que querais y me pongo con ello.
> 
> Un saludo!


Carai, que lujo tenerte  :Smile1: 

Yago se me ha adelantado pidiendo el 52 amantes ... (Para mi ese libro esta a años luz...). Yo te pediria por favor si pudieras poner el primero de Ascanio, estoy empezando a ahorrar para podermelo comprar este verano... 

De teoria de momento voy con "La Buena Magia" de Darwin Ortiz, si un dia acabo la primera parte os comento que tal, de momento lo que he leido genial!

----------


## vsalberto

Me parece una gran idea. La verdad que los libros no son nada baratos y sería estupendo saber casi exactamente lo que voy a encontrar en el libro antes de comprarmelo. La verdad es que de momento con el Canuto tengo para rato, pero si un día termino con él y quiero otro no me gustaría pillar alguno que venga casi lo mismo.

Buena idea, y gracias a los que vayan a utilizar su tiempo para facilitarnos el trabajo.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Dicho y hecho, me pongo con el 52 amantes.

----------


## VANISH

GROSO!!
bien por todos los q le estan dedicando tiempo a esta biblioteca q me imagion..va a ser una preciosura..

saludos!  :Wink:

----------


## VANISH

ah! to: terminaste el esto es magia?  :Lol:  

jaja lo empezaste sikiera..:P

----------


## Cedrik

Hola a todos
Soy nuevo en este foro y lo voy leyendo a ratos, aunque este es mi primer comentario.

¿Que ha pasado con este hilo?, estaba entusiasmado pensando que me encontraria varios indices de libros, pero los comentarios se terminan en nov del 2005, no se si se ha transladado a otra direccion o que.

Gracias a todos de todas formas. Por vuestro trabajo y aportacion.

----------


## Cedrik

Perdon, creo que me he equivocado, es lo que tiene ser novato.
Estaba mirando la fecha de registro de VANISH en vez de la fecha de publicacion del mensaje.
Y eso que lo pone bien clarito

----------


## Cedrik

A ver yo tengo 
El Cartomagia fundamental de Canuto
Iniciación a la magia con cartas de Alfredo Florensa.

Y en la biblioteca pública he visto:
KAPLAN el arte de la magia 
y creo que era Manual del ilusionismo de Tony Binarelli.

Si os interesa algunno os puedo poner el indice, de alguno no os puedo decir mas, ya que no los he leido. Vastante tengo con los mios.

----------


## magic-carlos

La verdad es que me parece una idea genial esto que se está haciendo.
Yo propongo una cosa:
La gente que realice un resumen que lo vaya mejorando a medida que tenga tiempo y vaya conociendo mejor el libro.

Bueno... y yo me pongo con el Gran Escuela Cartomágica. Este me lo reservo (al menos los 2 primeros tomos por ahora). 

Saludos.

----------


## magic-carlos

salió repetido

----------


## magic-carlos

Vaya, acabo de leer el post de Xavi-Z en que dice que se los reserva para el. 

Perdonda Xavi... si te hechas para atrás por cualquier causa dimelo. Suerte con tu resumen, ya pensaré en otro.

En todo caso dices que te vas a poner con el FP de Henry. No se si tienes previsto hacer los dos o cambiaste de idea.

Saludos.

----------


## Cedrik

Aquí teneis el resumen de este libro muy sencillo para los que empiezan, de 0 pero de cero, cero. Con él, se va aprendiendo cosas y juegos muy fáciles, pero bastante vistosos, y vas aplicando las maniobras que vas aprendiendo. 

                     --------------------000--------------------------

INICIACIÓN A LA MAGIA CON  CARTAS
         Alfredo Flrensa.

PREFACIO

INTRODUCCIÓN
--- ¿Qué es la Magia?
--- Bases de la Magia
--- Los  Tres componentes de un Juego
--- El Mago
--- El Público
--- El Material
-------- Tipos de baraja
-------- Partes de una carta
-------- La posición de las cartas
-------- Dos conceptos importantes
-------- Material a comprar
-------- Consejos y precauciones con las barajas.


           ""Lo mas vasico para poder empezar""

UNIDAD 1: PRIMERAS MANIOBRAS
--- Cómo domar las cartas.
--- Cómo sostener el mazo en las manos.
--------- Posición de dar cartas (m.i.)
--------- Posición de cortar cartas (m.d.)
--- Cómo hacer un Riffle.
--- Cómo dar cartas.
--- Cómo cuadrar el mazo.
--- ¿Qué es la Misdirection?

	""Las primeras cosas que hay que aprender para evitar vicios""

JUEGOS (9 Juegos)
--- Los tres montones.
--- Enigma Misterioso.
--- Prediccion Perfecta.
--- Un Milagro en este Mundo.
--- Incomprensible adivinación
--- Sexto Sentido.
--- Los Ases Simpáticos.
--- Las Veinte Cartas.
--- Transposición de Fechas.

	""9 Juegos muy sencillos y automaticos apenas necesitan técnica""

UNIDAD 2: NUEVAS MANIOBRAS
--- Cómo abrir las cartas en abanico.
--- Cómo hacer una extensión de naipes.
-------- Modo de hacer la extensión.
-------- Modo de recoger las extensión.
--- El Concepto de Carta-Clave.
-------- Como carta localizadora.
-------- Como punto de división del mazo.
-------- Como referencia secreta.
--- Cómo ver en secreto una carta.

JUEGOS 
--- Un Comodín inteligente.
--- Perdida en el mazo.
--- La amabilidad del Espectador.
--- El Sabueso.
--- Radiestesia Mágica.
--- Sorprendente Coincidencia.
--- Los Nombres Mágicos.
--- Premonición Triple.
--- La Carta Escapista.

UNIDAD 3: CORTES Y MEZCLAS
--- El corte de los naipes.
-------- Ideas generales.
-------- Tipos de Cortes.
--- La Mezcal de las Cartas.
-------- Ideas generales.
-------- Tipos de Mezclas.
--- Clasificación de los Juegos.
-------- Juegos sin habilidad ni preparación.
-------- Juegos sin habilidad con preparación.
--- Confección del Programa.

JUEGOS
--- Las Cartas Simpáticas.
--- Lectura Mental
--- ¡Qué cansado estoy!
--- Pior sus Huellas Digitales.
--- El Número Rojo.
--- Doble Pensamiento.
--- Reunión Laboral
--- El Espectador-Mago
--- Cuádruple Adivinación.

UNIDAD 4: ALGUNAS MEZCLAS – FALSAS MEZCLAS
--- Mezclas por intercalación.
-------- Mezcla americana.
-------- Mezcla en cola de golondrina.
-------- Mezcla en extensión.
--- Mezclas por Translado.
-------- Mezcla a la Thurston.
-------- Mezcla Hindú.
--- Una falsa Mezcla.

JUEGOS
--- Sin Mirar Nada.
--- ¡Sorprendente!
--- Cinco naipes.
--- Ésta es su Carta.
--- El cuadro de Cartas 
--- Algo Imposible.
--- ¡Debe ser Percepción Extrasensorial!.
--- Separación Cromática.
--- Pares e Impares.

UNIDAD 5: ORDENACIONES SECUENCIALES – LA CARTA CORTA
--- Ordenaciones Secuenciales.
-------- Barajas en Rosario Mnemónico
-------- Barajas en Rosario Matemático.
--- La Carta Corta.

JUEGOS
--- Pura Clarividencia
--- Memorización
--- Las Dieciséis Cartas.
--- Haga como yo ... boca arriba.
--- Seleción Mental.
--- Aparición de Ases.
--- Una Partida de Siete y Media.
--- Interpol.
--- Telepatía.

¡HEMOS LLEGADO AL FIN!

-------------------------------000----------------------------

Ya lo iré completando un poco comentando en que consiste cada unidad y algo de los juegos. Espero que sirva de algo, sobre todo a los que estais empezando.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Muchas gracias Cedrik, ya he actualizado la biblioteca con el último resumen.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=4283

Un saludo.

----------


## jacin

He visto el indice de *Iniciacion a la magia con cartas* y me parece un libro interesante...
Es un buen libro para comenzar junto con el de Canuto :Confused: ?
 :o

----------


## magic-carlos

Resumen del "Gran Escuela Cartomágica", volumen 1 de Roberto Giobbi:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Éste libro es el primero de una pentalogía publicada por Roberto Giobbi que comienza por los movimientos más básicos en la cartomagia, y va incrementando la dificultad progresivamente hasta terminar en las técnicas y juegos más complejos. Está estructurado de forma pedagógica: cada capítulo explica una técnica (o varias relaccionadas) y presenta una serie de juegos que aplican dicha técnica.

Un libro excelente para comenzar con la parte técnica de la cartomagia. Contiene explicaciones mucho más detalladas y mejores que el libro de Vicente Canuto "Cartomagia Fundamental" (Otro buen libro para comenzar), y es mucho más completo.

Por lo detallista de sus explicaciones puede resultar un poco pesado al leer algunas técnicas: por eso, sólo recomiendo este libro para gente que tenga muy claro que le encanta la cartomagia y no para gente que se quiera comprar un libro "por probar". En este último caso es mejor adquirir el Cartomagia Fundamental.

Me atrevería a decir que es el mejor libro (hablo de la pentalogía) para el aprendizaje de la cartomagia publicado hasta el momento.

Voy a comentar un poco de los juegos de cada capítulo, pues las explicaciones ya se ve lo que son en el índice pero muchas veces cuando compramos un libro nos interesa saber la calidad de los juegos que contiene. En este caso creo que valen más las técnicas que los juegos, aunque algunos de ellos son alucinantes. Al principio de cada capítulo también hago un comentario sobre lo que contiene y como está enfocado.

Su contenido es el siguiente:


INTRODUCCIÓN:

el libro comienza con una introducción donde explica las motivaciones que han llevado al autor a escribir
el libro, así como de que manera debe ser leído para sacarle el máximo provecho. Posteriormente expone resumidamente la historia de los juegos de cartas, así como los diferentes tipos de barajas existentes y su utilidad.


CAPÍTULO 1: TÉCNICAS FUNDAMENTALES: Como veis empieza con lo mas básico. No es necesario tener ningún conocimiento de cartomagia para comenzar con este libro.

Posición de dar 
Posición de dar alzada 
Cuadrar la baraja
Cuadrar con giro 
Cortar y completar el corte 
Extensión en las manos 
Búsqueda de cartas al extender en las manos 
Driblar las cartas 
Repartir 
Repartir cara abajo-método normal 
Repartir cara arriba-método «abierto» 
El corte bascular 
La separación
Separación del meñique
Separación con el meñique bajo la carta superior-a dos manos 
Separación con el meñique bajo la carta superior-a una mano 
Separación con el meñique bajo varias cartas 
Separación con el pulgar 
El escalón 
Extensión en cinta 



CAPÍTULO 2: TÉCNICAS DE MEZCLA EN LAS MANOS I: Mezcla en las manos y primeros controles facilitos.
Pasar cartas una a una 
Control de las cartas superior e inferior
Control del paquete superior-mezcla con salida interior 
Control del paquete inferior 

--------->Juegos con la Mezcla en las Manos I 
	1. Deletreo del pensamiento: 
	Efecto:

El espectador piensa en una carta de la baraja. El mago mezcla un poco más y le deja la baraja al espectador: Sin nombrar en ningún momento la carta pensada, el espectador deletrea mentalmente el nombre de su carta, dando una carta por cada letra. La última carta es la carta pensada.


	2. El espectador corta por los Ases
Una de tantas versiones sobre este juego. Personalmente esta versión no me termina de convencer a causa de una técnica que incluye que considero un poco "cantosa". Pienso que hay otras mejores. Esto era opinión personal, porque se perfectamente que hay mucha gente que prefiere esta versión.


CAPÍTULO 3: FORZAJES I: Diversos forzajes sin técnica, pero muy efectivos.
El forzaje cruzado 
El forzaje de Henry Christ 
El forzaje de Goldin
El forzaje del 10 al 20 


-------->Un Juego con el forzaje I 
	El detector de mentiras: El clásico juego del forzaje. Adivinación de una carta mediante un sistema de detección de mentiras. Si está bien presentado puede llegar a ser muy divertido.


CAPÍTULO 4: CORTES FALSOS I: Algunos cortes falsos muy básicos.
Corte óptico desde la mano 
Corte bascular falso 
Corte falso simple 
Corte falso triple
-------->Juegos con Cortes Falsos I 
	1. Tres veces seguidas: El espectador mezcla. El mago hace tres predicciones y posteriormente corta tres veces por las cartas gemelas. Así de primeras se me ocurre una presentación tipo mago vs tahur aunque mucho más simple.
	2. Parejas: La baraja es mezclada por el espectador. El mago extrae las 12 figuras. Tras introducirlas en la baraja aleatoriamente estas suben por parejas al lomo de la misma.


CAPÍTULO 5: CONTROLES: Controles básicos de la carta elegida. El salto de una carta no tiene desperdicio: un genial control insospechado totalmente para el espectador.
Control con mezcla en las manos 
El control ¡Ay!
La inserción diagonal 
Control con hojeo 
Control con mezcla en las manos (después del hojeo)
Control de dos cartas con hojeo 
Control múltiple con hojeo
El salto de una carta 
Otros controles

--------->Juegos con Controles 
	1. La carta del destino: Una carta libremente elegida es localizada en una posición de otra carta aleatoria.
	2. La pregunta es... : Tras la elección de una carta, la baraja es colocada en forma de interrogación. La carta elegida se haya en el punto de dicha interrogación.

	Voy a lanzar otra opinión muy personal: Este último juego no me parece un buen juego. Además de lo simple, un espectador puede deducir que la carta ha sido controlada y eso creo que puede perjudicar a otros juegos.


CAPÍTULO 6: TECNICAS DE MEZCLA POR HOJEO: Primeros pasos con las mezclas en mesa, y por hojeo en las manos.
La mezcla por hojeo cerrada 
La mezcla por hojeo abierta 
Cuadrar después de la mezcla por hojeo 
Control de porciones de la baraja con la mezcla por hojeo 
Mezcla por hojeo en el aire con cascada 

------------>Juegos con la Mezcla por Hojeo 
	Localización por contraste: Se elije una carta libremente que es devuelta al mazo. El mazo se cuadra claramente y mezcla el mago. Posteriormente mezcla el espectador. Aún así el mago puede adivinar la carta de la forma que crea conveniente.
	Gran final con escalera real: Un juego de apariciones.

CAPÍTULO 7: EL DOBLE LIFT I: Un par de dobles muy simples. En posteriores tomos profundiza muchísimo más.
Doble lift con enseñada 
Doble lift sobre la baraja o doble volteo 
------------->Juegos con el Doble Lift I
	1. Doble transposición 
	2. La carta en la mano 

	Dos juegos maravillosos y simplísimos con el doble lift.

CAPÍTULO 8: CORTES DE TRANSFERENCIA: Cortes utilizados para transferir cartas de una zona de la baraja a otra.
El doble corte 
Triple corte de arriba a abajo 
Triple corte de abajo a arriba 
--------------->Juegos con Cortes de Transferencia
	1. Triple coincidencia: El espectador tiene una baraja y el mago otra (dorsos diferentes). Se intercambian 3 cartas aleatoriamente. Finalmente se comprueban las cartas intercambiadas y se verifica que coinciden.

	El efecto es tal como lo cuento. Simplemente alucinante. Ha sido uno de los juegos que mas he practicado y presentado y siempre ha dado muy buenos resultados.

	2. La carta de la suerte

CAPÍTULO 9: LA CARTA CORRIDA 
--------->Juegos con la Carta Corrida 
	1. La familia de acróbatas : Creo que es parecido a uno del Cartomagia fundamental que se llama Ases viajeros. A mi me gusta más la versión del Cartomagia fundamental.
	2. El test del Dr. Coué : Un juego excelente.

CAPÍTULO 10: LA CARTA GUIA: Un capítulo lleno de sutilezas para aprender a utilizar la carta guía. Para mi lo mejorcito de este libro.
Colocación de la carta guía 
La carta guía en una extensión en las manos 
La carta guía en una extensión en cinta 
Mirar y colocar 
Localización, identificación y control 
Control en extensión en las manos 
Control en extensión en cinta 
Otras ideas con la carta guía 
Mezcla con carta guía 
El espectador mezcla con carta guía 

-------->Juegos con la Carta Guía
	1. La supermemoria: Un juego de memorización.
	2. El milagro cartomágico de Paul Rosini:  Un juego flipante con carta clave. Puede resultar un pequeño milagro cartomágico a ojos de los espectadores.
	3. Doble localización: Un interesante juego de localización de dos cartas elegidas prácticamente sin técnica.

CAPÍTULO 11: TECNICAS DE MEZCLA HINDU
La mezcla hindú 
Vistazo de la carta inferior con la mezcla hindú 
Colocación de la carta guía con la mezcla hindú
Forzaje con la mezcla hindú 
Control con la mezcla hindú 
Control de una sola carta 
Control de varias cartas 
---------->Juegos con la Mezcla Hindú 
	1. La carta jeroglífico
	2. La carta de la suerte 

	No los he leído ni practicado.

CAPÍTULO 12: FLORITURAS I 
Volteo de la carta superior I
Volteo de la carta superior II 
Volteo de la carta superior III 
El corte Charlier 
El corte giratorio 
El boomerang 
La mezcla por hojeo a distancia 
La mezcla por hojeo de Jack Merlin 
Ascenso perpendicular
El gag de dar cuerda 
El susurro 
Abanico a dos manos 
Abanico de lejos a una mano 
Abanico inverso a una mano
Volteo de la extensión en cinta 






Para terminar, decir que los juegos tienen un pequeño problema. Como es un libro que está estructurado de forma pedagógica, los juegos de cada capítulo sirven para practicar las técnicas aprendidas en dicho capítulo. Esto puede llegar a ser un problema si se sacrifica un método bueno por otro no tan bueno a cambio de usar determinado tipo de técnicas obligatoriamente. Es decir: Algunos juegos son excelentes, aunque el método explicado por Roberto Giobbi es muy mejorable.

No obstante esto sólamente pasa en algunos juegos. Otros muchos son excelentes tanto en efecto como en método de ejecución. Por supuesto, los juegos de tomos posteriores van siendo cada vez más y más interesantes.

Esto ha sido todo

Si se me ocurre añadir alguna cosa editaré el post. Espero que este pequeño resumen os ayude a los que estais dudando si comprar este magnífico libro.

Muchas gracias  :Wink:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

gracias carlos. muy completo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

LIBRO: LOS CINCO PUNTOS MÁGICOS (1981)
AUTOR: JUAN TAMARIZ
EDITORIAL: FRACKSON
PRECIO: 35€
PÁGINAS: 112  (contando índice) (16X24cm)
ISBN: 84-931508-3-5
DISPONIBLE EN: http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1444


Libro nacido a partir de unas “simples” notas de conferencia. Al ser tantas las cosas que Juan quería decir que decidió juntarlas todas en este fabuloso “librito”.

Libro breve pero directo al grano, dotado con más de cien fotos y dibujos para aclarar los conceptos.
A veces, pero, se hecha en falta un poco de profundidad en algunas ideas, pero no por ello deja de ser lo que realmente es, una obra maestra.  

La columna principal de este libro se basa en las dos grandes cualidades que todo mago debe tener.

1º) Capacidad de *producir una atmósfera de misterio* realizando lo aparentemente imposible, y
2º) Capacidad de *comunicación*

Para ayudar al mago a perfeccionar su técnica de presentación y comunicación Tamariz viaja a través de lo que él denomina: *LOS CINCO PUNTOS MÁGICOS*. La mirada, la voz, las manos, los pies y el cuerpo. 

Todos los capítulos vienen con un juego en el que se potencia el punto mágico estudiado. (Excepto pies, en que se explica una técnica).

Primer Punto: LA MIRADA.

*NO OLVIDAR*: Los espectadores miran donde mira el mago.

Ideas que trabaja:

- Comunicación.
- Técnica para estudiar nuestra expresividad.
- La mirada como técnica mágica.
- Misdirection con la mirada.
- Cruce de mirada (según idea de Slydini).
- El doble cruce de mirada (Tamariz).

JUEGO: LA CARTA IMPRESA EN EL PAÑUELO.
EXTRA: Forzaje de una carta en extensión. (Necesario para el juego anterior).

Segundo Punto: LA VOZ.

*NO OLVIDAR*: Es una de las armas más potentes para ilusionar intelectual y emocionalmente a los espectadores.

Ideas que trabaja:

- Audible
- Claridad
- Variedad (Luchar contra la monotonía).
- Ideas Clara
- El mentalismo como ejercicio (Un gran consejo, dado la importancia de la charla en el mentalismo).

JUEGO: LA PALABRA DEL LIBRO.

Tercer Punto: LAS MANOS.

*NO OLVIDAR*: Tomar conciencia de la enorme cantidad de poder expresivo de las manos, utilizar esto para mejorar la comunicación y la expresión.

Ideas que trabaja:

- Estética
- Expresividad
- Otras funciones de las manos
- Claridad y Limpieza.

JUEGO: LA JUGADA DE PÓKER (TAMARIZ) (*Realizado en Carta Blanca TV2).

Cuarto Punto: LOS PIES.

El más breve de todos, dirigido casi exclusivamente a magia de escena.

*NO OLVIDAR*: Regla del periódico (Posición esencial).

Ideas que trabaja:

- La regla del periódico.

TÉCNICA: Cargar una chaqueta de “frente” y no de perfil. Idea de Frackson.

Quinto Punto: EL CUERPO.

*NO OLVIDAR*: El lenguaje del cuerpo indica mucho a los espectadores, mucho más de lo que pensamos.

Ideas que trabaja:

- Lenguaje.
- Posturas, posiciones y movimientos.

JUEGO: LA MONEDA A TRAVÉS DE LA MESA (Estudio sobre el efecto de Larry Jennings).

__________________________________________________  __________________

Además Juan nos regala una extensa bibliografía ampliamente comentada.

Ante todo Tamariz menciona bibliografía más desarrollada sobre la columna vertebral del libro ya dicha:

1º) Capacidad de producir una atmósfera de misterio realizando lo aparentemente imposible, y
2º) Capacidad de comunicación

Sobre lo primero menciona a: Vernon, Fitzkee, Ascanio, Maskelyne y S.H. Sharpe.
Sobre lo segundo menciona a: Fitzkee, Nelms y Slydini entre otros.

Como os decía, Juan acaba comentando ampliamente cerca de una cuarentena de libros relacionados con sus ideas.

*LOS CLÁSICOS:*

- J.E. Robert-HOUDIN, Confidencias de un prestidigitador (1860).
- J.E. Robert-HOUDIN, Los secretos de la prestidigitación y la Magia (1880).
- N. MASKELYNE, Our Magic (1991).
- S.H. SHARPE, Great Magic y Neo Magic (1938 y 1932).
- D. FITZKEE, Showmanship for Magicians (1943).
- TR. H. HALL, The Card Magic of Edward G. Brown (1973).
- D. BAMBERG, La magia escénica según Fú-Manchú (1972)
- J. HUGARD – F. BRAUE, Expert Card Technique (1940).
- L. C. HALEY, The Dramatic Art of Magic (1910).

*ESTILOS PERSONALES*

- L. GANSON, The best of Slydini (1959).
- J. DELORD, Sois le magicien (1971).
- *H. NELMS, Magia y presentación (1969)* 
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/759
- F. KEATING, La Magia como teatro (Revista SEI 1966)
- E. GLOYE, Theatrical Magic (1978)
- J. LENIER, Teatro Close-Up (1978)

*ESTUDIOS Y CONSEJOS*

- *A. MOLINÉ, Esto es Magia (1978)* 
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/530
- E. MAURICE, Showmanship and Presentation (1946)
- R. CEILLER (PROF. BOSCAR), Juegos de Manos (1º libro del que aprendió Ascanio).
- A. FLORENSA, “2º lección: El ilusionista”.
- K. ROBERTS, La Magia en su voz (1974).
- P. BRAHMA, Le magicien en scéne (1991).

*INDIRECTOS*

- L. GANSON, The Dai Vernon Book of Magic (1958)
- *J. ETCHEVRRY, La Magia de Ascanio.* 
http://www.tiendamagia.com/advanced_...ywords=Ascanio
- *D. ORTIZ, La Buena Magia (1994)* 
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/207
- H. R. MULLIGAN, Pensamientos (1978).
- M. AMMAR, A Manual of Magic Psychology. (1980).
- V. BLASCO, Manual de técnica vocal (2003).
- F. GARZÓN CÉSPEDES, El arte escénico de contar cuentos (1991).
- S. ESCARPANTER, Señoras y señores. El arte de hablar bien en público (1996).
- BASCON JONER JR., El lenguaje del cuerpo (1979).

*OTROS*

- VARIOS AUTORES, Ideas varias de presentación 
- J. TAMARIZ, La teoría en magia (¿Editado?)

*OTROS LIBROS (NO  de MAGIA).*

- D. MORRIS, Manwatching. (1978).
- J. FAST, Body language (1971).
- A. VILLIER’S, L’art du comedien (1968).
- K.S. STANISLAVVSKIJ, La construction du personnage (1966).
- R. H. HETHOM, El método del Actors Studio (1972).
- D. BOWSKILL, Acting and Stagcraft Made Simple (1973).
- G.R. TAYLOR, The Natural History of The Mind (1980).

----------


## NeoSky

No puedo aportar ninguno ya que tenis todos  :evil:  muy buenas aportaciones  :Smile1:

----------


## alvaro lopez

LIBRO:GRAN ESCUELA CARTOMAGICA VOL. 2
AUTOR:Roberto Giobbi
Nº DE PAGINAS:318
PROLOGO: ¡Al fin!. ¡Giobbi lo hizo!. Giobbi, Roberto Giobbi tenía que ser. Se necesitaban conocimientos muy profundos de la cartomagia escrita (en inglés, alemán, francés, italiano y español), conocimientos de lo que es útil ante un público (o sea, ser profesional de la magia), conocimientos teóricos (haber estudiado a fondo las teorías de los pensadores de magia), tener experiencia de escritor, una extraordinaria capacidad para coleccionar, ordenar, seleccionar y resumir esos conocimientos teóricos, prácticos y literarios y también conocer el medio de la edición de libros. Y además querer, tener ganas e ilusión y sobre todo amar este arte nuestro de la cartomagia...
Si existiera alguien en la tierra que reuniese todo esto, si los Hados nos hubiesen regalado este personaje... ¡Y lo hicieron! Existe: Roberto Giobbi.
Porque Roberto Giobbi estudió y trabajó como intérprete y traductor profesional en esas lenguas; leyó y estudió durante años centenares de libros de magia antiguos y modernos; escribió, publicó y distribuyó algunos clarísimos y estupendos libros de magia; es profesional (¡con gran éxito!) de la magia; es amigo personal, traductor e intérprete de algunas de las mentes más profundas de la magia (Vernon, Ascanio, Fred Robinson...) y combina la profundidad de pensamiento germana, el orden suizo y la flexibilidad de mente meridional (sus padres son italianos y parte de su formación ha sido en la Escuela Mágica de Madrid).
Yo conozco y admiro a Roberto desde hace más de trece años. He trabajado con él en incontables semanas en mi casa, así como en las Jornadas del Escorial; hemos gozado de muchos congresos juntos y puedo asegurar que es el hombre perfecto para este trabajo. Humano, conocedor, inteligente, flexible, estudioso, pedagogo y, además, un total enamorado de nuestro arte, la cartomagia.
Así que ¡felicitémosnos! Roberto existe y ha querido regalarnos este impagable trabajo.
Pero...y de la obra ¿qué?
Pues decir que es algo que se necesitaba en la literatura. Es un delicioso recorrido por los secretos técnicos de la cartomagia, paso a paso, viviendo las bellezas de nuestro arte, gozando del ingenio infinito que tantos autores y creadores han derrochado en este arte, aprendiendo con todo detalle (sutilezas psicológicas, técnicas, teóricas y prácticas), cómo entrar con magnífico pie en la cartomagia.
Alguno pensará...Yo ya soy cartómago, llevo seis años en este arte, este libro no es para mí... y puede no leerlo.
¡Y nunca sabrá lo que se ha perdido! Porque un libro tan inteligentemente seleccionado, tan detallada y claramente escrito es esencial aunque se lleven veinte años en la cartomagia... Yo llevo cerca de cuarenta y pienso estudiarlo a fondo... Como hice con sus antecesores, los libros del Padre Ciuró en España o el de Jean Hugard (The Royal Road to Card Magic) en inglés... Porque este libro de Giobbi, escrito medio siglo después que el de Hugard pone al día todo lo que estos cincuenta años han dado a la cartomagia.
Así pues, de la conjunción mágica de un personaje casi increíble (combinar todas sus dotes parece obra de Dios o del Diablo...) y de una necesidad bibliográfica, surge este clásico de la cartomagia (y ser clásico antes de nacer ya es pura magia ¿verdad?).
Que lo disfrutes, lector. Que lo paladees. Que te sea útil y que acompañe en tu mesilla de noche, cerca de tu almohada o sobre tu mesa de trabajo, a los otros libros (Erdnase, Vernon, Ascanio, Slydini, Tarbell, Marlo, Le Paul, Daley, Al Baker, Annemann, Hugard, Braue, Maskelyne, Hilliard, Robert-Houdin, René Lavand, Kaplan, Gaultier, Hoffman, Roterberg, Hofzinser, Paul Harris, Jennings...) que ya tendrás o que pronto querrás tener..
¡Ah! y a la baraja, nuestro amado, bellísimo y mágico instrumento, con sus 52 o 54 cartoncillos juguetones.
Pero termino (¡al fin!) como empecé...
¡Giobbi lo hizo!
¡Al fin! 
                                    Juan Tamariz

  INDICE:

TECNICAS AUXILIARES
La cuenta del pulgar
La cuenta del meñique
Adición secreta de cartas a
un paquete
La adición de Braue
Adición al voltear
ATFUS
Empuje simple, doble, múltiple
El bucle de una o más cartas
El corte deslizante en posición de dar

EL EMPALME

La carta empalmada
Empalme por arriba
Empalme por arriba de varias cartas
Mantener las cartas empalmadas
Devolución de cartas empalmadas
Juegos con el Empalme
La carta al bolsillo plus
Viaje increíble

FORZAJES II

El forzaje clásico
Como ensayar el forzaje clásico
Salidas
Métodos directos
Métodos indirectos
Otro juego
El forzaje por hojeo
Juegos con el Forzaje II
El pulso
Impresión

TECNICAS DE MEZCLA EN LAS MANOS II

Transferir la carta inf. a la posición sup.
Control de los paquetes sup. e inf.
La mezcla ascensor
Control del paquete sup. con la mezcla ascensor
Colocación de una carta llave con la mezcla ascensor
Control de toda la baraja: Técnica de salida interior
Control de toda la baraja: Mezcla óptica
Juegos con Mezcla en las Manos I
Demostración de póker
Las ases en la manga

EL SALTO

El salto clásico
Coberturas para el salto
El salto con hojeo
Otras coberturas
JUEGOS CON EL SALTO
Abracadabra
La carta a través del pañuelo

EL ENFILE

Coberturas para el enfile
JUEGOS CON EL ENFILE
Transformación
El amuleto


CUENTAS FALSAS II

La cuenta Elmsley
La cuenta Jordan
La cuenta Hamman
La cuenta bucle
La cuenta por empuje
La cuenta de Daryl
Juegos con Cuentas Falsas
El dichoso juego de las nueve cartas
Los acróbatas reales

EL DOBLE LIFT II

Juegos con el Doble Lift II
Sin dejar huella
La carta ambiciosa

EL CONTROL POR DEBAJO DE LA EXTENSION

El forzaje por debajo de la extensión
Juegos con el Control por debajo de la extensión
El número telefónico mágico
Póker por encargo

LA ESQUINA DOBLADA

Con el índice
Con la base del pulgar
Al mezclar en las manos
Cortar por la carta doblada
Juego con la Esquina Doblada
Transpensa

EL VISTAZO

Vistazo con hojeo-carta superior
Vistazo con doble lift-segunda carta por arriba
Vistazo con mezcla por hojeo-carta sup.
Vistazo al cuadrar con giro-carta inf.
Vistazo circunstancial-carta inferior
Vistazo-carta en medio de la baraja
Juegos con el Vistazo
Extracción insólita
¡Imposible! 

EL VOLTEO SECRETO

El volteo de Braue
Volteo con doble lift I
Volteo con doble lift II
Contra la pierna
Al voltear la baraja
Juegos con el Volteo Secreto
El silbido
Sorpresa tergiversada

CORTES FALSOS II

Corte normal simple en la mesa
Corte falso simple en la mesa I
Corte falso simple en la mesa II
Corte múltiple normal
Corte falso múltiple «Las Vegas»
El corte falso múltiple de Vernon
El corte falso Affas Gaffas
El corte triple del tahur
Volteo de la carta superior IV
Volteo de la carta superior V
Volteo de la carta superior VI
Juegos con Cortes Falsos II
El acordeón
La cascada
Triple corte giratorio
El corte flip-flap
Mezcla por imbricación a una mano

REFLEXIONES SOBRE LA TEORIA

La presentación
La función de la presentación
El papel del mago
El tema de la charla
La charla
El público
Diversas estrategias de presentación
La presentación y la construcción
La construcción
Construcción de un juego
Construcción de una rutina
Construcción de un programa
El Control de la Atención
Los mecanismos de la percepción
Desviación física de la atención
Desviación mental de la atención
La señal del espectador
Técnica, Manejo y Estrategia
La técnica
El manejo
La estrategia
El Timing
El timing y la duración
El timing y el ritmo
El timing y el momento
El timing y la coordinación
El timing y la sincronización
Salidas para fallos e interferencias
Fallos
Interferencias por parte del público
El estudio de la Cartomagia
Selección de material
Estudio de un juego de cartas
Accesorios de ensayo
Técnicas de entrenamiento
Cartas y Barajas especiales
Barajas especiales
Cartas especiales
Información adicional

INFORMACION UTIL

Fuentes de Información
Sociedades Mágicas
Glosario de términos técnicos
Glosario español-inglés
Glosario inglés-español
Indice alfabético de términos
Indice alfabético de nombres

----------


## nakis667

Bueno, acabo de leer este post y la verdad está interesante la cosa.Yo podría aportar la opinión del " Expert at the card table, de Erdnase" ya que lo tuve bastante papado hace tiempo. Es más, fue mi primer libro  ( bueno, también me regalaron de pequeño el mundo mágico de Tamariz, y otro libro con prólogo de Tamariz que no encuentro ).

La verdad es que tendría que echarle una ojeadilla porque hace tiempo que no lo leo pero bueno, a ver si me pongo y lo hago en menos de una semana.

Un saludo.

----------


## nakis667

Jeje, al final ni una semana ni leches, me puse hoy a revisarlo y ya hice el resumen.Lo único es que lo publiqué donde los estais moviendo todos.Creo que es en el foro de discusión general sobre ilusionismo si no me equivoco.
Un saludo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

LIBRO: AVENTURAS DE 51 MAGOS Y UN FAKIR DE CUENCA (1999)
AUTOR: ÁNGLE IDÍGORAS
EDITORIAL: PÁGINAS
PRECIO: 29.44 €
PÁGINAS: 144 (Historia + Biografías) (21.5 x 30.3cm)
ISBN: 84-89749-09-4
DISPONIBLE EN: http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/201

Este no es un libro de historia de la magia convencional, es un libro mágico que te permitirá hacer tantos juegos como te puedas imaginar, pero ya hablaremos de ello más adelante.

El libro empieza con una breve pero intensa historia de la magia en formato cómic, desde los primeros juegos en el antiguo Egipto hasta la magia de hoy en día. Finalmente hace un “brevisimo” repaso a grandes magos españoles del siglo XX que no han tenido cabida entre los 52 elegidos.

El núcleo del libro se centra en las aventuras y anécdotas de 52 magos, para ello Idígoras siembra el libro con todo lujo de detalles en cada una de las biografías, un gran trabajo de investigación sin duda alguna. 

Como todo buen libro de historia narra los hechos en orden cronológico, empezando por Butchinger, un mago nacido en 1674 y terminando por el misterioso fakir. (Biografía del cual el propio autor me dijo que leyera con atención, sin duda, una de las mejores).

A parte de la gran cualidad en la información escrita en este libro, Idígoras narra las historias de un modo mágico, logra transmitir la emoción y la magia que sintieron los profanos de la época al ser maravillados por los grandes maestros. Un libro realmente adictivo.

A demás el libro esta lleno de curiosidades históricas, el clásico aprendizaje entre maestros y alumnos, rivalidades entre magos, curiosas casualidades, grandes mentiras, misteriosas muertes y algún que otro auténtico milagro.

Los 52 elegidos para esta obra son:

Butchinger, Fawkes, Cagliostro, Pinetti, Bosco, Döbler, Robertson, Houdin, Hofzinser, El Gran Brujo del Norte, San Juan Bosco, Canonge, Cazeneue, Partagás, Los Hermann, Buatier de Kolta, Las hermanas Fox, Los Davenport, Maskelyne, Kellar, Thurston, Bishop, Chung Ling Soo, Ching Ling Foo, Mèliés, Le Roy&Talma$Bosco, Nelson Downs, David Devant, Erdnase, El Gran Lafayette, Malini, Leipzig, El Gran Carmo, Selbit, Goldin, Houdini, W. C. Fields, Dante, Blackstone, Chang, Cardini, Dai Vernon, Okito, Fu-Manchú, Annemann, Slydini, Fred Kaps, René Lavand, Ascanio, Juan Tamariz, David Copperfield y finalmente Daja-Tarto.

A cada uno obviamente le corresponde una carta de la baraja, pues para ello se eligieron 52 magos.

Termina el libro con unas aventuras más, repasando un poco esos artes afines a la magia. Un enano que dominaba las artes del circo, un caballo que parecía tener aprobado el bachillerato, un autómata que jamás perdió una partida de ajedrez, un mago que sacaba infinidad de chisme de una chistera, “magos inaudistas” (personas con gran capacidad de cálculo mental), un genio del pick-pocket, y como no, los misterios de Uri Geller y muchos más.

LOS JUEGOS:

Si compramos el libro en una tienda de magia, además adquiriremos un librito que explica una docena de juegos que podemos realizar con dicho libro. Los efectos son muy variados, y tocan tanto la magia de cerca, como el mentalismo y claro esta, la cartomagia. Para alguno de ellos quizás necesitamos material “especial”, sea una baraja invisible, o cartas con cara blanca. Pero el libro abre la puerta a una infinidad de juegos, pues las cartas vienen ordenadas en un famoso y fácil sistema mnemónico, el Si Stebbins.  

Espero que lo disfrutéis tanto como yo.

----------


## YaGo

Juas, como ha cambiado esto en todo este tiempo. Estoy más que apartado del foro últimamente y estaba revisando temas antiguos a ver como iban y veo que todo avanza. Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro trabajo. 3D, posiblemente, el de 51 Magos y Un Fakir de Cuenca sea uno de los libros que me compre próximamente. Estoy muy interesado en la historia de la magia, ya que me parece fundamental para seguir avanzando.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Bueno, es un libro muy entretenido.

Yo pregunté por libros de historia de la magia y me recomendaron o este, o el de La Magia Española del Siglo XX, bastante más caro y con juegos de muy alto nivel. Por eso opté por el de Idígoras. Además que abarca magos más internacionales.

Seguramente cuando lo leas echarás en falta a muchos grandes recientes, pero es que elegir a 52 entre tantos los que ha habido no debe haber sido tarea fácil.

Gracias por el comentario, en breve quiero colgar el primero de la trilogía Litgh. Creo que el proyecto de la biblioteca es bastante interesante.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

He colgado un nuevo análisis de un libro; este caso Roberto Ligth de Roberto Giobbi. 

Ahora le toca a Xavi-Z actualizar la biblioteca, poner un e-lynk, poner la foto de los libros que le quedan, hay 4 por allí que no están en el post de presentación.

Y bueno, todo aquello que quiera colaborar con un análisis esta invitado a ello. 

¡Un abrazo!

*Pronto, colgaré el SuperLigth y el ExtraLigth. Es copiar los efectos, porque la idea y la estructura de los 3 libros es la misma.

----------


## Ella

*Libro: Bolas...pero de esponja
Autor: Antonio Ferragut (1994)
Editorial: marré
Precio: 8 euros
Paginas: 86 paginas (15x21 cm)
I.S.B.N: 84-85060-30-X
Disponible en: http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/1161
*


Es el libro al que tengo mayor aprecio, no solo porque fue mi primer libro de magia, sino que fue con el que comence con la magia de bolas de esponja.

citare a Manuel Tena quien escribe el prologo del libro:
"Quiero llamar tu atencion a un par de cosas que considero muy importante en su obra:
1º-Practicamente toda la tecnica de manipulacion de esponjas, se encuentra en sus rutinas. Esto te coloca en una posicion inmejorable para crear tu propia magia espongistica.Pero, ademas.....hay varios pases que son originales de ferragut (el superclimax de BOLAS Y CUBILETES y MANOS MAGICAS son francamente buenos). Ya tienes a tu alcance la tecnica conocida y la que hasta hoy estaba celosamente guardada.
2º-Muy pocas cosas en magia son suficientes en si mismas, prescindiendo la personalidad del artista, de captar y retener la atencion de los espectadores obligandolos a seguir con verdadero interes las insidencias de un juego. La chachara que Antonio ha ideado para su POLITC-MAGIA es una de ellas.
Reconoce amigo lector que no se le puede pedir mas a un libro de magia, son dos grandes incentivos para animarte a su estudio.
Yo te garantizo, y esto se puede escribir poquitas veces, que si aprendes y presentas en cublico la POLITC-MAGIA, experimentaras la dulce sensacion que en todo artista produce "sentir" a los espectadores prendidos de tu obra."


El libro esta dividido en 4 partes (fabricacion de bolas de esponja y 3 rutinas que a su vez estan divididas en fases).

*I PARTE: fabricacion de bolas de esponja*

*.Capitulo unico*

-introduccion
-material necesario
-como operar

*II PARTE: POLITC-MAGIA (o haciendo politica a base de bolas)*

-Material necesario
-Preparacion

*.Fase I*

- Preambulo: Preparativos para la rutina, cuando el mago se acerca a la mesa que esta libre, toma la varita y deja el tazon en ella mostrandolo perviamente vacio.

-De derecha a izquireda: Una bola de esponja surge de la nada al tomar el mago "algo de aqui y de alli"

-Liberales consevadores: La bola esta, no esta y vuelve segun las circustancias.

-El sol que mas calienta: Una bola pasa de una mano a la otra varias veces, al final surge una segunda bola.

*.Fase II*

-El mitin: Dos bolas situadas, una en cada mano, se reunen en la mano derecha.
El arresto: Dos bolas situadas en cada mano se separan, apareciendo una bajo un tazon (la carcel) y otra en el puño derecho.
La fuga: La bola huye de la carcel y llega al mitin pero con retraso

-Redada: Dos bolas en el puño izquierdo (anarquistas) desaparecen y aparecen sorprendentemente bajo el tazon (la carcel).

-El careo: Dos bolas desaparecen una a una del puño izquierdo para aparecer bajo el tazon, son encerradas juntas y al levantar el tazon se aparece una 3º bola (el abogado).

-El caos: 3 bolas en la mano izquierda (sistema) rompen su armonia para aparecer cada una en los sitios mas insospechados

-El tirano: Las 3 bolas atraviesan el tazon

-¿Democracia?: Basado en el clasico "siempre 3" esta adaptacion se realiza en 3 partes utilizando, para variar, el tazon en la 1º, la mno de un espectador en la 2º y, en la tercera, un final inesperado proporciona un climax muy agradable y sugestivo.

*III Parte: Bolas y cubiletes (o la ilogica matematica)* 

-Material necesario
-Preparacion

*Fase I*

-Despues de enseñar vacios 3 cubiletes aparece una bola bajo uno de ellos, que ha sido previamente seleccionado por los espectadores.
Se vuelve a cubrir la bola con los cubiletes, se cambian de lugar y la bola resulta que esta donde nadie creia que estaba.

*Fase II*

-La bola se duplica y aunque se las separa siempre permanecen juntas.

*Fase III*

-Una bola colocada sobre el fondo de un cubilete, que se cubre con otra dos, pasa a estar sobre la mesa despues de atravesar su fondo. Acto seguido, una segunda bola atraviesa, de nuevo, los fondos de dos cubiletes a la vez, yendo a reunirse con la primera que espera sobre la mesa.
Una tercera bola atraviesa esta vez tres cubiletes, para unirse a las dos que, momentos antes, realizaron identico viaje.
una vez que la tercera bola ha atravesado los tres cubiletes, vuelven a cubrirse las tres bolas con los tres cubiletes como momentos antes y, simultaneamente logran el proceso inverso, es decir que una atraviesa uno de los fondos, otra atraviesa dos y la tercera tres, volviendo cada una a su punto de partida.

*Parte IV: Manos magicas*

"Rutina rapida, directa, de las que causan un impacto potente"

-introduccion
-Material necesario
-Preparacion
-Entre las manos aparece una pequeña bola de esponja.
la bolita desaparece de la mano izquierda para reaparecer en el bolsillo derecho del pantalon.
Se muestra de nuevo en la mano izquierda y de pronto, casi a la vista, se transforma en una bola varias veces mayor, que se muestra haciendola rodar por la mesa. Las manos se ven claramente vacias.
Se recoge esta bola se vuelve a enseñar en la mano izquierda.
La bola vuelve a aumentar, instantanemanete su tamaño, transformandose en una gran bola de esponja que rueda sobre la mesa.

*Aprendice*

"segun tecnica y descripcion basica de lewis ganson."

-Efecto basico: Un mago enseña 3 bolas de esponja, deja 2 en su mano izquierda y la 3º en el bolsillo. Sin ningun falso movimiento aparecen las 3 bolas en la mano izquierda. Este efecto se repite varias veces.

-Tecnica basica: 
Mantenimiento de una bola en el empalme de los dedos
Adicion de una bola a otra
Falsos depositos (escamoteo de una bola) (cinco metodos distintos)
Colocacion de las bolas sobre la mesa

*Indice*

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡¡Por fin!!

¡¡¡Trilogía Light completa!!!

Tardaré bastante en volver a subir otro "análisis" - "resumen", llamarlo como queráis, pero bueno, una lástima. Es adictivo.

Hasta pronto, y una vez más, animo a todos a colgar vuestros análisis. Procurad dar el formato que hay en la mayoria.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Este finde actualizo la biblioteca con todos los nuevos libros. Lo prometo.

Vaya currada que te has pegado 3D. Eres un fenomeno.

Felicidades a todos los que habeis subido los resumenes.

Un abrazo.

PD: Vereis que bonita va a quedar la biblio este finde. 8-)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Cuidao, que hay el GEC2 y el Erdnase en este hilo, por ahí perdidos.

Pero no tienen "Formato".

¡Un abrazo!

----------


## Ella

he hecho el resumen de magia con esponjas y numismagia I;pero creo que este ultimo ya estaba resumido, o al meno yo lo he visto por algun lado...solo que no lo he encontrado en la biblio y lo he puesto, si ya esta borralo   :Wink:

----------


## ign

Ella y 3D: quiero agradeceros vuestra labor poniendo resúmenes de varios libros que próximamente ocuparán mis estanterías, así como a otros tantos compañeros que han colaborado en este proyecto.
Ánimo con la organización de la biblioteca Xavi-Z, tu trabajo también es encomiable.
Un saludo a todos,   :Wink:  .

----------


## zarkov

La Biblioteca Mágica se puede encontrar en:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=4283

----------

